# Trouble Connecting to the Internet through Boot Camp



## phillyboi9000 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok i've been having this problem for a few days now. When I start up Boot camp, for Mac OSX i can't connect to the internet. Im connected to my network, but on the bottom right hand corner it says "limited or connectivity." All the other boot Camp feature, seem to work like the keyboard and blue tooth. I tried to repair but it tells me to contact my network, the only problem is im in an apartment and my roomate is the one the network is in. I asked what should I do but he's not sure. I also tried all the options that Microsoft told me to do, but to no avail, I've even tried reinstalling boot camp (not deleting the parition), but putting in the Mac OSX installation disc 1. And I updated to Boot Camp 2.1. Nothing ! anyone has any ideas would be great. 


Thanx


----------

